# Index wheels on lathes



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

I have seen the typical set ups for index pins and presets. Any other ideas for indexing? something that allows easy set up and more possibilities? I have thought about a degree wheel of about 8-10 inches in diameter but thin like 10 gage steel. This would allow individual marks to be far enough apart to see and possibly a vernier scale to get fractions of a degree. In stead of using a pin and having to make a hole that takes room, use a clamp or brake that once lined up could be locked down while a required operation was performed. I am looking for suggestions or ideas to ad one on my homemade lathe.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

You can buy one for not much money if spindle 1" x 8 TPI
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/LIXU.html

Had a link where could print off segment templates glue to wood or metal put out by Bill Smith art.US but not working any more.

Other commercial index wheels expensive and require you come up with a spindle holding system.

Have never seen commercial or homemade index system with micro adjusting capability.

Plenty of examples of homemade indexing systems online.

Good luck with your project.


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

But is that the best that there is or can be? over time the holes will wallow out. many are clamped between the chuck or faceplate and the spindle shoulder. will it hold when working a large diameter peice? could its operation be made faster, easier, how to be sure that you are in the right location before you start the cut.


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

well folks this is the disck brake system kinda poor pic but it works. I used a caliper for a gocart. I made the disk, shaft adapter and the disc brake, pointer mount. It took a little fenageling I had to grind out about .030 on both sides of the housing to get the disk in there. I have another disk that fastens outboard to the back end of the heasdstock. this one will be for rosette phasing for rose engine turning.


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

Here is a picture of the outboard end of the phasing indexing ring. the center fits on the shaft of the spindle. the smaller disk turns freely on a brass bushing and locks in place where ever I locate it. the larger disk is fixed to the shaft. The four bolt holes are for attaching the rosette.









This is a picture of the back reverse side of the first. there is a dial and index on both sides.









Here the assembly is installed on the spindle.









Here you can see the primary drive 350 rpm- 2700 rpm. the drive changes over to a back gear set on a jack shaft that will get me down to 35 rpm. I also have a dc drive and gearbox that will drive the sprocket in the picture at down to 3 rpm for rosette work. I plan to use a push pull cable to couple the rosette to a moving cross feed for rose engine. this whole assembly comes off with one set screw when running high rpm's.


----------

